# Calling all Enablers: Help me pick a DX case color!



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

First of all: holy freaking cow, Kindle DX covers are expensive!

Alright, now that I've gotten that off my chest, I need some help here. Since I've decided to keep my new Kindle DX Graphite (like that's any surprise) I need to find a good cover for it. I've decided on the M-Edge Platform, since it stands up on it's own (therefore no need to order a separate stand) and has a spot for the M-Edge E-luminator light I have (so no need to order yet another light) and looks like it should be easy to slip the KDX out of so I can read it naked. But I can't decide on a color! Normally, I'd just pick a color to start with, then order more later, but with the aforementioned high prices - at least compared to what I'm used to with the K2 covers - I really should pick one and live with it lots longer. Enough rambling, on to the selection.

I have the following DecalGirl Infinity skin on order:



and I'm considering the following M-Edge Platform colors.

Smooth Mocha Brown, for it's soft, smooth, yummy, chocolatey goodness:


Your basic, understated, goes-with-everything Smooth Black:


or hold out for my favorite color, Pebbled Purple, which is currently out of stock:


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I was going to pick the brown one, because it is so pretty. But you know, the black one would really show off that skin beautifully.

The purple is pretty but if you can't get it now, what good is that? LOL  Well, that's my thinking on that.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you try m-edge directly?  They may have purple in stock.
Paula


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Did you try m-edge directly? They may have purple in stock.
> Paula


Yep, they're out of stock too. I signed up for the notification email when it's back, but there's no ETA.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

call me old-fashioned, but i like the black with that skin.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

If you can wait, hold out for the purple. You said it's your favorite, so you may always wonder "what if?" if you got one of the other colors. And I didn't notice the skin you picked had purple tones until I scrolled down to the purple cover and they were both on the screen. Beautiful combo!

But I'm not the kind of person that can wait for anything, so if it were me I would either find another purple cover or just go with the chocolate.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the purple would be the prettiest.  I don't care for plain black or brown, but then I sure understand if you don't want to wait.  Consider too, if you get the purple, then in the future you'll have to match your skins to that.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Of course, it's a matter of personal taste, but I've had several M-edge covers in various styles and colors.  I have a pebbled purple Go cover for my K2.  I prefer the pebbled leathers.  I think they are sturdier and more scratch resistant.  The smooth leathers soften up a lot with use - almost too much.  The smooth one that I had got kind of 'squishy' in the spine when folded back.  I haven't had that problem with the pebbled leathers.  So, I voted for the pebbled purple.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## scramer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the black would look the best.

I just received the fuschia DX M-edge cover yesterday; I was wanting the purple also and settled for the pebbled fuschia. I LOVE IT!!!!! This case is wonderful. Having said that, I plan on buying the purple when back in stock, maybe in the jacket instead of the platform since I now have the fuschia platform (the GO! purple is in stock but I don't want that one). If I planned on only having one case, I don't know if I would have waited for the purple (my first choice) or still bought this one - it would depend on when the purple would become available. I bought my first Kindle, the graphite DX, and didn't want to wait any longer for a case.  

So my vote is either the black or wait for your favorite, purple. The black will go with more skins - the purple is your favorite, and it would help if we knew how long it would be before the purple would be in stock. If a short wait I would wait for the purple.

Sheryl


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the pebbled purple one shown in your picture. I love the color, and for a long time I loved the fact that it flips open from the top. It's great for reading while eating. 

But... after a year, the bottom left "tab" (that holds the corner of the Kindle in place) broke. The leather itself tore, and I don't even know how it happened. I don't abuse my Kindle. I swear!


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

If the purple is your favorite, I'd hold out.

I think the black would look fantastic with that skin (and match more skins in the future should you wish to change)


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

That purple looks great and I think if that's the one you want, you should hold out for it. Once you get it, you will know you waited for the right case. 

Geez, sounds like I'm talking about marriage!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the m-edge in the pebbled purple and really like it .My skin is the La travola


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd go with the purple but if you _really _ can't wait, then the black would look good too.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

So my skin finally arrived today, and it's FANTASTIC on the dark colored Kindle. I also realized that I actually have a smooth mocha K2 case, in addition to my pebbled purple K2 case. And a black case is easy to find in the pile of computer cases around here. So I put them all together against the skin to compare them:



The color is a little off on the purple, plus I think the DX platform is a slightly different shade than my K2 case. Nevertheless, both the black and purple look very nice with this skin, and I don't like the mocha nearly as much as I expected to. The purple looks much better in person than in the picture, but the more I look at the picture the more I like the black, too.

So for now, I'll wait another day or 2 and see if the M-Edge folks respond in the official thread here with an expected in-stock date for the Purple platform, and if not, or if it's too far out, I'll probably pick up the black cover - which leads to the question, real leather or synthetic leather? 

Oh, and for those curious, here's a pic of the front of the Kindle on my current, cheap Incipio felt case:


----------



## scramer (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow that is beautiful!!!

you asked...."which leads to the question, real leather or synthetic leather?"

real leather, of course!!!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I think i want to cahnge my vote from the purple to the black.It looks awesome next to the black it does look off next to the purple(I have that purple case on my DX)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm voting for the black. I think it's striking. The purple looks really washed out next to that particular skin (imho).


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I have that same skin (Infinity in matte) on my K2 and it's beautiful in person!  I also have an MEdge Platform cover, but mine is gray with a black strap. I really like it. It looks good with that particular skin and coordinates with many other skins, too.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your feedback guys! There's no word from M-Edge on the ETA for the Purple cover, and after sitting my K2 purple cover next to the skinned KDX for a while, I agree the black does look better with it. Plus, going through the skins at DecalGirl, the next few skins on my list would all go with black, and only 1 would work with purple. 

Unfortunately, it turns out my 25% discount code only works on the M-Edge website, where of course they charge for (slower than Amazon Prime) shipping. So now I have to decide how badly I want the cover by this weekend - do I want it badly enough to pay the extra $8 to buy it from Amazon?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Sooooo, I ended up ordering the Smooth Black Leather Platform Jacket from Amazon, I decided it was worth $8 to have it by this weekend.

Front view of the Kindle DX Graphite in a DecalGirl Infinity skin and M-Edge Smooth Black Leather Platform Jacket, a picture of the full skin and jacket is in my new thread in the Gallery:


While I really like the black cover, it actually washes out the colors in the skin. Fortunately, I have a solution for this: the wonderful customer service folks at M-Edge found ONE Pebbled Purple DX Platform Jacket in their warehouse, right after Apple refunded the cost of my iPhone bumper, and with my 25% off discount code, the DX cover only cost a little bit more than what my refund was (yay budget justification!,) so I placed an order, then customer service worked their magic to change the order to Pebbled Purple and the cover is on it's way to me! Yay!!!


----------

